# Employment in Thassos?



## JessicaMaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Just joined this forum as it seemed the best place to get some answers! 

I've been going to Thassos each year for the last few years and, after feeling like everytime I leave I want to scream and shout (!), I've made the decision to pack up and move over there. 

My only worry is employment. I'm only 23 and I don't mind doing basic jobs but do any of you know whether alot of the employment out there is all 'within the family'? I was wondering whether to do a TEFL course (though I know you need to have a good understanding of the Greek language to teach, which is something I've as of yet only got the basics in) or if a hotel would take me on (I've noticed alot of young people from the Czech Republic work in the resorts).

The area I'm most acquainted with, and that I'm interested in moving to, is Limenaria .....Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KathyK (Jun 22, 2010)

Very little chance of employment anywhere in Greece at present I am afraid. Even Europeans who have worked here for a few years are struggling this year. Take a long holiday is the only advice I can give, and HOPE that things change over the next few years.


----------



## kath.26 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Hiya*



JessicaMaria said:


> Just joined this forum as it seemed the best place to get some answers!
> 
> I've been going to Thassos each year for the last few years and, after feeling like everytime I leave I want to scream and shout (!), I've made the decision to pack up and move over there.
> 
> ...


 Hi, My husband is origionally from Thassos (Potos) we moved here 10 years ago, but visit Thassos every year, I moved there for 5 months before we came here, i didn't work dut we rented a little studio in Sotiros which was ok. In my free time i would get on the bus and usually end up in Limenas - there i met lots of English working in bars and families that have moved - it's actually suprising how many English have moved to Thassos. 
As i didn't work over there i wouldn't know where to start - but there are a few facebook groups in Thassos - with people that have hotels - there is also a web cam in potos (if you search it i think the founder of the group is English - you could maybe ask if she knows anyone that could provide work).

Good Luck


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the degree you are looking for is CELTA (you can get info at   CELTA, CTEFL, TEFL certificate, teacher training, distance, Europe, ESL, Certificate in TEFL, DELTA, Europe,Greek, English, ASEP, ÁÓÅÐ, Ìåèïäïëïãßá, ÁããëéêÜ,ÄéäáêôéêÞ,. This degree can be the key for you to get employed as an English teacher in Greece. About hotels and in Thassos I really have no idea. Hotel generally in islands is a seasonal job. I think it's better you should search for something that can guarantee youinsurance and payment with a contract than looking for summer seasonal jobs. These courses generally cost a bit, butif they can give you a job I think you should try them...


----------



## JessicaMaria (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I've applied to attend training for a TEFL International course in Corinth this winter, it has the same recognition as the Cambridge CELTA and Trinity TESOL - so fingers crossed! After speaking with some people I know who live there, it seems teachers of English are still sought after in the mainland, and interviews with language schools are easy to come by.

Kath.26 - that's great to know that many English people are living in Thassos. Perhaps I'll just spend my vacations there  Then when I come into some money I'll buy up a bar... 

Cheers!


----------

